# SeaStar Hydraulic Fluid



## Snelly (Oct 3, 2007)

Another couple of questions :doh

I've got a teleflex seastar hydraulic steering system, which at the moment is leaking...where to get a seal kit..?

Do I have to use their hydraulic fluid or canI just use normal power steering fluid?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I dont know anywhere local you can get the seal kits. Check with Kenny at Emerald Coast Marine. As far as the fluid goes. You can use Automatic Tranny fluid. Steering will be a little stiffer than with the hyrdolic fluid.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> You can use Automatic Tranny fluid.




Only in a emergency and then you flush it out. This is per Teleflex's website.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (9/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > You can use Automatic Tranny fluid.
> ...


I thought so also.

Off web site...

SeaStar hydraulic steering systems require the use of a special high quality hydraulic fluid meeting MIL SPEC H-5606 C. This fluid is available in 1 liter (33.8 US fluid ounce) bottles as: 

SeaStar Hydraulic Fluid: *
Part Number HA5430 - 1 Liter*
*Part Number **HA5440 - 4 Liters *


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

we have seal kits which helm do you have? or is the cylinder? we stock those.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I can get you the seal kit if you are near Navarre. Where is the leak, Helm or cylinder? Recommend staying with the Sea Star fluid.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

We have the helm seal kit in stock.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.seatechmarineproducts.com/download/Hynautic_bleeding_instructions.pdf

This is the system I have in my boat. In the first paragraph in the instructions it says you CAN subsitute Automatic transmission fluidbut it will result in harder steering. These instructions are from Teleflex. It may be a differant system than yours. I know AT fluid will void a warantee in the sea star. But if it is already out if warantee then you can decide for yourself. I have AT fluid in mine now cause I didnt want to pay $20 for the Hydrolic fluid. Mine is working perfectly.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Hynauetic was bought out by Teleflex many years ago.



Look at #4 on this list.



http://ww2.seastarsteering.com/FAQs/faqs.htm



4	Can I substitute Transmission Fluid (ATF) for the recommended SeaStar Fluid?	



In Emergencies only. ATF will void the warranty and decrease the efficiency of the steering system. SeaStar Steering Fluid can be replaced by any Hydraulic fluid with Mil Spec H5606.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I've still to take the helm apart to try and find out where the leak is, which is a pain to get at of course :doh

It's been filled with standard power transmission fluid so far.

I'll let you know...


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

I am running regular PS fluid in mine and have for a couple of years. no problems .


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

So let's see.



The cost of new system components is aprox $800.

Install labor is extra.

Loosing a steering system will screw your day up.



Not putting the proper fluid in to save a few dollars is foolish.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

that is exactly right Bobby,,,, kinda makes ya wonder,,,:usaflag


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

It says its ok for my system. So I put it in there. No problems.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 3, 2007)

OK,

Got the seal kit from Nick at Posner Marine :clap. I had to replace the front shaft, the rear seal and also the side piston 'o' rings.

Flushed out the old fluid and refilled with SeaStar fluid.

Now everything is leak free and a little smoother on the wheel.

That's one job off the list...

Thanks all


----------

